# Memory Profiler fuer Eclipse



## musiKk (23. Jul 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Speicherproblem in einer Anwendung. Vermutlich sammle ich irgendwo Referenzen und gebe diese nicht frei, jedenfalls erhalte ich nach einer Weile einen OutOfMemoryError, wobei eigentlich keiner auftreten sollte. Um dem auf die Schliche zu kommen, dachte ich, ich installiere mir mal einen Profiler. Pustekuchen, das klappt ja gar nicht.

TPTP laesst sich nicht verwenden, selbst, wenn es ueber den Eclipse-eigenen Paketmanager installiert wird.
Eclipsecoloreror habe ich nach Anleitung installiert, wird von Eclipse aber einfach nicht beachtet.

Gibt es denn nichts fuer Eclipse, was sich relativ einfach und abhaengigkeitsfrei installieren laesst? Ich habe nun schon ein paar Tage mit googlen verbracht und komme einfach nicht weiter.  Ich weiss, dass NetBeans einen eingebauten Profiler hat, aber ein Umstieg waere sehr unguenstig und nur der letzte Notfall.

System ist Ubuntu 8.04 mit Eclipse Ganymede 3.4.0.


----------



## tfa (23. Jul 2008)

https://visualvm.dev.java.net/


----------



## musiKk (23. Jul 2008)

Ich habs doch noch so hinbekommen; eine ganz bestimmte Lib in einer ganz bestimmten Version hat gefehlt und diese habe ich in den Tiefen des Internets noch ausfindig machen koennen.

Aber VisualVM sieht echt genial aus. Wenn ich die Remote-Ueberwachung noch gebacken kriege, dann werde ich das sicher oefter verwenden. Vielen Dank dafuer.


----------

